# 11 Things The EPA Says The Clean Water Act Does Not Do.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ag.com....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/policy/11-things-epa-says-cle-water-act-rule_4-ar49071


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good read I have some of those ditch's and was hoping that I could still fly under the radar.


----------

